

Three years of Identi.ca/StatusNet - nuclearsandwich
http://status.net/2011/07/02/third-anniversary-of-identi-ca

======
citricsquid
I'm unable to read that post, the font is terrible:
<http://i.imgur.com/6jrjt.png>

~~~
petercooper
Even on OS X it doesn't look great, but I'm guessing you're using Windows?
Windows is notoriously bad at rendering custom fonts on Web pages for some
reason. Enough so that some people stop custom fonts rendering on it using a
JavaScript check.

